# My boy...



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

This is Solito, Soli for short. Brought him home over 12 years ago. He was 4 weeks old. I rescued him from Tijuana. I lost him last June and my heart is still broken. I am in the process of getting my new puppy at the end of this month. He will have big paws to fill, but I am already in love. And so it begins...!!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Soli was a handsome dog. Congratulations on the new puppy too!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

What a beautiful boy <3 I too am healing with a new pup. It gets better, and Soli will always be in your heart.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 13, 2017)

*Thanks guys*

He made me so happy every day I spent with him. House is so weird now without him, but this is about to change very soon!


J


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> He made me so happy every day I spent with him. House is so weird now without him, but this is about to change very soon!
> 
> 
> J


Yes, no more peace and quiet for you for awhile! But they're so darn cute!


----------

